# config Hackintosh: Z68XP-UD3-iSSD ou GA-Z68X-UD5-B3



## Tanis (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si le issd est avantageux pour moi si j'ai un ssd crucial m4(128) dans ma config et que mes 2 session (Lion et Win7) son sur le crucial. Ou si c'est mieux de mettre win7 sur un autre disque dur. La commande est déjà passé mais comme la carte graphique et la tour son pas en stock , j'ai jusqu'aux 22/09 avant l'expédition. 
 Et je compte peut être monter un disque dur en server (proger pas encore travaillé). 
J'ai commandé la UD5, me conseillez vous de changer pour la UD3 issd?
Ma config:
 Intel Core i7 2600k
crucial m4 128
corsair vengeance 2x4
antec lanboy air 
asus eah6970
cooler Master silent pro 500w
déjà la: disque dur 2.5 et 3.5 500 Go


----------



## Raid13 (24 Septembre 2011)

Salut

J'ai une Z68XP-UD3-iSSD, perso j'ai pas trouvé que le iSSD sous Windows était miraculeux ... 
Si tu as déjà un SSD, la UD3 de base ou la UD5 seront très bien.


----------



## powertouch (1 Novembre 2011)

j'ai la Z68XP-UD3-iSSD et chez GigaByte et cela marche très bien.


----------



## icerose (21 Novembre 2011)

bonjours
donc suite a plusieurs tuto et forum j ai choisi la config suivant
 CM =gigabite ga z68xp ud5
PROC=I5 2500k
ram =2X4giga 
carte graphique gts250 
dd=1to samsung
boitier antec p180
alim xilence 600watt

et je trouve pas un tuto pour installer lion sur cette config a partir de cd ou dvd 
ni meme une distribution mod (iatkos l2 en iso )
ou me conseillez vous de regarder?
je n ai pas de mac sous la main ( pour graver la galette )
j ai trouver tout les soft 
mais bon j ai que mon pc 
auriez vous des conseils pour tester? 
bref la je galere
ou dans un autre sens comment graver du .dmg a partir de windows 7?
merci d'avance


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Kakewalk est ton ami


----------



## icerose (22 Novembre 2011)

oui je veux bien mais j ai pas de mac sous la main avant dimanche 
je connait tres peux de chose en mac 
donc faut que je trouve le moyen d'installer a partir de dvd ou cd
merci davance


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Ben tu peux créer une clé USB via un ....... Pc!!!!


----------



## icerose (22 Novembre 2011)

je sais je suis un noob 
aurai tu un tuto pour creer les cles sous pc sans mac ?
car chaque fois il demande un mac pour creer les cle 
chose que j ai plus 
la je pige plus grand chose
en gros j'installe une machine virtuel avec une snow leopard vmware pour creer ma cle kakewalk et creer une cle lion ?
ou je me plante 
aurai tu un tuto  a me conseiller car j ai vraiment du mal


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Cherches kakewalk sur le net!  Tout est expliqué  En 2 clic tout est fait


----------



## icerose (25 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Cherches kakewalk sur le net!  Tout est expliqué  En 2 clic tout est fait


enfaite j arrive pas 
donc je cherche a avoir un mac pour creer la cle 
je pige rien car pour creer la cle avec kakewalk il faut etre sous mac 
et j ai pas de machine virtuel j arrive pas a la faire tourner 
du coup j'essai de creer un deneb pour pouvoir fair les cle 
je suis vraiment nul sur le coup


----------



## icerose (28 Novembre 2011)

donc 
je pense avoir trouver mon problème le bios ou config
ma config:
carte mère  gigabyte ga68xp ud5  (bios f4)
pro i5 2500k non OC
ram : kingston 4 gb pc3 10600 cl9 en slot 1 
    idem en slot 2 
carte graphique : gts260 de chez pny (en cour de changement)
( j avais réussi a installer une aitkos s3 sur une autre config avec 0 problème )
lecteur graveur dvd pioneer
dd western digital en 500 giga 
alim xilence en 600 watt
voila pour ma config 
et auriez vous toute la configuration bios car je commence a me poser des questions
j ai réussi a installer iatkos s3 mais il redémarre pas  il reste bloquer sur la pomme 
il cherche et reboot 
et j ai trouver une cle avec lion et je tente de le booter avec iboot 
et au lancement il reboot directe (il fait un flash avec la pomme )
merci d'avance de vos réponses 
si j'y arrive je serai au top pour le moment mon seven par en c----e a force te tester un peux tout 
je lacherai pas face a une machine  :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## icerose (28 Novembre 2011)

yes j ai réussi a installer iatkos l2 mais j ai pas le son 
je fais des recherche le problème était bien le bios 
apres tout fonction le réseau y compris 
question puis je installer le dsdt que j ai trouver sans rien planter ?
es que en installant le dsdt le son fonctionnera ?
merci d'avance


----------



## icerose (1 Décembre 2011)

donc super 
suite a tout les conseils trouver ici 
j ai reussi a installer lion par kakewalk 
le son tourne avec voodoohda (pas terrible mais bon sa suffit pour mon utiliter)
j ai eu des petits probleme de compatibiliter avec ma web cam 
sinon tout fonctionne 
donc pour répondre a ma première question et donc surment aider peu etre 
pour creer la cle il faut etre en environnement mac os x 
pour mon cas sa ete iatkos l2  
merci sa marche a merveille


----------

